# New Wheels and Projectors, feedback?



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks sick!!! 
What kind of vent visors are those??


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Weathertech


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

I was looking at a set of in channel for like 115, same set I presume


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

They work pretty good, no complaints and no leaking. Easy install.

I got mine on ebay too but from weathertech on ebay.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Dig it! 

Howd you do the wheels? 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good man. Got any cutoff pictures?
Those wheels would look sick on a bgm.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Mick said:


> Looks good man. Got any cutoff pictures?
> Those wheels would look sick on a bgm.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol hence the above question! 

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

No cutoff pictures atm, Id have to take more. They have phillips bulbs with a boosted 55w ballast
For the rims I bought them used and the finish was pretty bad, nicked up and scratched. I sanded them all down perfectly smooth and used 4 coats of duplicolor wheel graphite paint, and a couple coats of clear. Scuffed/ sanded between the coats.

BGM???


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome! They came out beautiful. 

And bgm is black granite metallic. My cruze color, that color would look perfect on it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You did a great job man. Looks professionally done from the pics.

And what Roccity said. ^^

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Close ups of the headlights? You know Im always looking for a sick pair of retros for my Cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Thought about red calipers to match interior?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good man! Love the summit white exterior and LTZ rims. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Can u explain me how did u install projectors into original headlamps? Where did u buy them? How hard to install?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Rauen said:


> Thought about red calipers to match interior?


Thought you might like this...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You should get some OEM chrome door handles and than where the chrome is on them, make it the same color as your rims.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are sexy


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Clear side markers is all I got to add to what you already done.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks flawless. Did you wetsand the clear when you were done? The paint looks very flat and no orange peel. Awesome job.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

99_XC600 Yes I did wetsand when I was done, I took my time with these wheels to make them look as good as I can. Thank you

tavogl please PM me I would be happy to help you, They were pretty hard as it was my first retrofit except a miniH1 which was replaced in about a month (Very poor quality and light output by my standards) This is hands down the best mod Ive ever done to any car I have owned. Makes night driving a breeze, It has saved me from hitting deer numerous times I wouldnt of been able to see in time with halogens (low beam) 

I am actually seriously considering clear side markers, any particular place you get them at? I did a quick search and found a pair for $100, OUCH

Might consider painting the calipers red


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Thought you might like this...
> View attachment 18658
> View attachment 18666


Reading your thread about painting your LTZ wheels actually made me like them soo much I bought a set and now here we are. LOL
I went with graphite instead as I like to stand out a little.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Thought you might like this...
> View attachment 18658
> View attachment 18666


Ah man indeed I do. Looks great man I have been silenced. Haha


----------



## Andresv374 (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow great job! Wheels match your paint soooooo nicely.


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Pictures of the projectors as requested. I did this awhile ago when i was a newbie at it.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nicely done! Do you have any pics of the retrofit while you were doing it? I'd be interested in seeing more of the inside of the headlight housings.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

What's in front of the projectors inside the light? Is that some type of foreground limiter?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> What's in front of the projectors inside the light? Is that some type of foreground limiter?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The projectors are stock except for a clear lens mod and the lens spacer.
These projectors do have a very aggressive foreground limiter, but the car is low enough you do not see the light cutoff (foreground) from the drivers seat.

You might be seeing the foreground limiter or a reflection of the shroud. I would highly recommend this projector if you want superior light output


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I would black out the lower grille and remove the chrome fog bezels. With all the nice charcoal/black and white, the bezels look funny IMHO.

A charcoal LeMans stripe, very subtle on one side of the front fender would look sweet, and not tooooo ricey.


----------

